# Changes in vowel sounds



## Chriszinho85

Oi pessoal / Hey everyone...

I really have a lot questions about changes in vowel sounds, but I’m just going to ask a couple for now. For example, in the word “novo” I know the first “o” is closed and in the word “nova” it changes to an open “o”. What if it is used with the diminutive? Is it pronounced “nóvinha” or “nôvinha”? If I used the superlative it would be “novíssima.” So is the “o” open or closed? Does anyone know of any other examples where a vowel sound changes? I know that in words ending in –oso, the first “o” is closed, but it changes to an open “o” when it ends in –osa. And in the word “olho” the first “o” is closed but it is opened in the plural. Finally, my last question has to do with the expression “de repente.” Does anyone know why the “e” in “de” isn’t reduced?

Okay...É isso por enquanto.  Muito obrigado.

Chris


----------



## Vanda

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> What if it is used with the diminutive? Is it pronounced “nóvinha” or “nôvinha”? If I used the superlative it would be “novíssima.”
> ... Does anyone know of any other examples where a vowel sound changes? I know that in words ending in –oso, the first “o” is closed, but it changes to an open “o” when it ends in –osa. And in the word “olho” the first “o” is closed but it is opened in the plural. Finally, my last question has to do with the expression “de repente.” Does anyone know why the “e” in “de” isn’t reduced? ....


 
Chris, um argentino me disse uma vez que este sistema vocálico do pt é de deixar qualquer um louco. 
Here we go: Nôvo, nôvinho /nóva/ nóvinha/ nóvinhos/ nóvíssima/ nôvissímo/nervôso/ nervósa/nervôsinho/ ôlho(substantivo)/ ólho (verbo, 1a pes do indicativo)/ ólhos (subst plural) / ôlhinho/ pôsto(subst)/ póstos/ carôço/ caróços/ pôvo/ póvos/ esfôrço/ esfórços/ fôgo/ fógos/ jôgo (subst)/ jógo (1a pes indicativo)/ jógos (plural)/tijôlo/ tijólos/ môrto/ mórtos/ .
Os diminutivos, a partir da palavra _posto_, mantêm a vogal aberta. Se aparecer algum baiano por aqui, ele lhe dirá que é tudo aberto : ménina. 
As palavras terminadas em *-oso* e *-posto* sofrem mudança de timbre no plural: amistósos, corajósos/ teimósos/ dispóstos.
*Obs.: coloquei acentos agudo e circunflexo para vc ter idéia do som.*
*De repente*, na minha região pronunciamos /di rêpenti/, um nordestino diria /dê répenti/, um paulista /dê rêpentê/. Vai variar de acordo com a região.
A bem da verdade, as palavras que mudam o timbre da vogal tônica ao passar para o plural , p.ex., a menos que sejam muito comuns, apresentam dificuldades para nós também. O jeito é olhar no dicionário para confirmar a pronúncia certa.
Se ainda tiver dúvidas, vá em frente, é só postá-las e vamos ver o que dá para se fazer..


----------



## Juca

E, para aumentar a confusão, no substantivo *olho *o primeiro O é fechado, mas em *eu olho* é aberto. E quase todo mundo no Brasil pronuncia erradamente *ileso *e *obeso *com E fechado (eu, dependendo de com quem estou falando, também  ).


----------



## Vanda

Juca, agora quase que vc foi culpado de eu ter uma síncope. 
Nunca pensei na possibilidade do uso de _iléso_, mas entre mortos e feridos, salvaram-se todos. O Larousse, pelo menos, aceita as duas formas: (ê ou é). Minha pergunta agora é, será que é o mesmo com obeso? Esta ele não traz a pronúncia...


----------



## Chriszinho85

Muito obrigado Vanda e Juca pelas respostas. Eu não sabia que o assunto era tão complicado! Agora tá me deixando louco. rsrs. Tenho mais umas perguntas para fazer se me permitirem. Com o verbo “olhar” por exemplo, todas as conjugações sofrem mudança de timbre, ou não? Então, seria eu ólho, você ólha, nós ólhamos, e eles ólham. Estou certo? A mudança de timbre só acontece no presente?



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> *De repente*, na minha região pronunciamos /di rêpenti/, um nordestino diria /dê répenti/, um paulista /dê rêpentê/. Vai variar de acordo com a região.


Ah...entendi. Então, é só uma questão da região de onde vem a pessoa. Em que região ou regiões as pessoas dizem “minino,” “bunito,” “pussível,” “pur,” “tisouro,” “têatro” “désilusão,” e “déspedida”? Eu só ouvi essas palavras pronunciadas desse jeito mas meu dicionário dá uma pronúncia diferente. Qual pronúncia é usada por um carioca? É que eu quero imitar o sotaque carioca quando falo.

Obrigado de novo,

Chris


----------



## Vanda

> Em que região ou regiões as pessoas dizem “minino,” “bunito,” “pussível,” “pur,” “tisouro,” “têatro” “désilusão,” e “déspedida”? Eu só ouvi essas palavras pronunciadas desse jeito mas meu dicionário dá uma pronúncia diferente. Qual pronúncia é usada por um carioca? É que eu quero imitar o sotaque carioca quando falo.




minino, bunito, pussível, pur, tisouro = na minha região (perto do Rio),
praticamente em toda região Sudeste, nordeste também e não saberia especificar onde mais.
désilusão, déspedida - os sons mais abertos, geralmente são da região nordeste.
O que caracteriza principalmente o sotaque carioca é o uso de *s* bem sibilante no final das palavras. osh mininosh, ahsh praiash... mais ou menos assim.


----------



## Outsider

Interesting question, Chris.



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I really have a lot questions about changes in vowel sounds, but I’m just going to ask a couple for now. For example, in the word “novo” I know the first “o” is closed and in the word “nova” it changes to an open “o”. What if it is used with the diminutive? Is it pronounced “nóvinha” or “nôvinha”? If I used the superlative it would be “novíssima.” So is the “o” open or closed?


In diminutives and other compounds formed by suffixation, the vowel either keeps its original quality, or (in Portugal), it reduces to . Examples:

novíssima: [nuvisima]
novinha: o= or o=[ó]



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any other examples where a vowel sound changes? I know that in words ending in –oso, the first “o” is closed, but it changes to an open “o” when it ends in –osa. And in the word “olho” the first “o” is closed but it is opened in the plural.


There are exceptions, though. This is a truly messy subject.

The cases of vowel shifts that I can think of are:

- In masculine nouns and adjectives that end in [_ô...o_], the feminine and the plural often have a open "o": novo/nova/novos [ô/ó/ó], etc.
- In a handful of cases, the noun has a closed "e" or "o" where the verb has an open vowel. E.g., n. _interesse (ê)_, v. _interesse (é)_, n. _acordo (ô)_, v. _acordo (ó)_. (Vanda has given many more examples.)
- In the verbs with infinitives ending in _e...er_ or _o...er_, the first vowel is closed in the first person singular of the present indicative, and all persons of the present subjunctive. For example, _conhecer:_ _conheço (ê), conheces (é), conhece (é), ..._; _morder: mordo (ô), mordes (ó), morde (ó), ..._



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Finally, my last question has to do with the expression “de repente.” Does anyone know why the “e” in “de” isn’t reduced?


What do you mean by "reduced"?


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Muito obrigado Vanda e Juca pelas respostas. Eu não sabia que o assunto era tão complicado! Agora tá me deixando louco. rsrs. Tenho mais umas perguntas para fazer se me permitirem. Com o verbo “olhar” por exemplo, todas as conjugações sofrem mudança de timbre, ou não? Então, seria eu ólho, você ólha, nós ólhamos, e eles ólham. Estou certo? A mudança de timbre só acontece no presente?


Chris, o que se passa nesse caso é que a vogal "o" se pronuncia de uma maneira quando é tónica e de outra quando é átona.

Em Portugal, "o" tónico -> [ó]; "o" átono -> .
No Brasil, pelo que diz a Vanda, "o" átono também se pronuncia  em algumas regiões, mas noutras pronuncia-se [ô].

Assim:

*o*lho, *o*lhas, *o*lha ("o" tónico, logo lê-se [ó])
olh*a*mos, olh*ai*s ("o" átono, logo lê-se  ou [ô])

Bem, é a regra geral. No entanto, este caso é especial, porque o "o" está isolado no princípio da palavra. Quando um "o" átono inicia uma palavra, os falantes nativos podem vacilar entre as pronúncias [ó], [ô] e .


----------



## Chriszinho85

Obrigado Vanda mais uma vez. Também, obrigado Outsider pelas explicações bem detalhadas. E o assunto fica ainda mais complicado...lol. É muita informação e vou ter que revisar tudo com cuidado. 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "reduced"?


 
What I meant was that the word “de” is usually pronounced “di,” and in the expression “de repente” I’ve only heard people pronounce it “dê repenti.”


----------



## Juca

Chris,

Mais um pequeno lembrete. Vou dar alguns poucos exemplos ilustrativos. 

Peso, pesinho, ambos com ê.
Pé, pezinho, ambos com é. Antigamente se escrevia pèzinho, com acento grave.

Cafezinho, bonezinho, paletozinho, pozinho, etc. são pronunciados com és e ós. Infelizmente o acento grave deixou de existir nesses casos. E muita gente pronuncia os és e os ós com uma leve acentuação (subtônica).


----------



## avok

Chriszinho85 said:


> What I meant was that the word “de” is usually pronounced “di,” and in the expression “de repente” I’ve only heard people pronounce it “dê repenti.”


 
Porque essa pessoas acham que a palavra é "derrepente".


----------



## Macunaíma

avok said:


> Porque essa pessoas acham que a palavra é "derrepente".


 
Exatamente.  Lida separada, fica _dji rêpe_~_tchi_ em todo o sudeste (Rio inclusive).


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Macunaíma said:


> Exatamente.  Lida separada, fica _dji rêpe_~_tchi_ em todo o sudeste (Rio inclusive).



Eu não reduzo o 'de' e não penso que a palavra é _derrepente_. 
Mas meu sotaque não é dos mais fortes, tanto que em Belo Horizonte já me perguntaram "_por que você não fala carioca?"_.

Sobre o _obeso _eu já ouvi e li opiniões diversas, eu costumo pronunciar _ê.

_Até.:


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não acho que o motivo seja a crença de que existe a palavra "derrepente". Não é uma questão de ignôrância, e sim de hábito. Alguém que fala "dê repente" pode pertencer à mesma região, à mesma cidade, ao mesmo bairro e à mesma família de outra pessoa que fala "dji repente". Uma prova é esta gravação na qual o Vinicius de Moraes declama o seu "Soneto da Separação" ("De repente, não mais que de repente / Fez-se de triste o que se fez amante / E de sozinho o que se fez contente.") . Note que ele diz "dji repente". Logo a seguir, entra o Tom Jobim, repetindo os mesmos versos, e o "dji repente" transforma-se em "dê repente". E os dois eram cariocas, da Zona Sul do Rio, da mesma classe social, eram em tudo semelhantes. Só se separavam na hora de pronunciar a preposição naquele momento fatídico...


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom casmurro tem razão. As coisas não são assim tão previsíveis. O que há são tendências gerais.


----------



## Alandria

Nunca ouvi alguém das regiões sul, sudeste e centro-oeste pronunciar "de repente" com redução do "de", é sempre "dê", se alguém dessas regiões pronuncia, é exceção com todas as letras. Até hoje ouvi até hoje a forma reduzida no nordeste. 

/dihE'pẽti/ (nordeste)
/dehe'pẽtSi/ ou /dexe'pẽtSi/ (em quase todo o resto do Brasil)
*
Outsider

*Essa redução das vogais *SUB-tônicas *não é exclusiva da região de Lisboa e centro-sul de Portugal? Tenho certeza de ter ouvido gente do norte de Portugal não reduzir essas vogais e pronunciá-las com timbre aberto.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém das regiões sul, sudeste e centro-oeste pronunciar "de repente" com redução do "de", é sempre "dê", se alguém dessas regiões pronuncia, é exceção com todas as letras.


 
Suas declarações são mesmo sempre bombásticas, hein! "Exceção com todas as letras"... Não que eu me importe, mas você não acha que está exagerando? Algum desavisado pode achar que é sério.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém das regiões sul, sudeste e centro-oeste pronunciar "de repente" com redução do "de", é sempre "dê", se alguém dessas regiões pronuncia, é exceção com todas as letras. Até hoje ouvi até hoje a forma reduzida no nordeste.
> 
> /dihE'pẽti/ (nordeste)
> /dehe'pẽtSi/ ou /dexe'pẽtSi/ (em quase todo o resto do Brasil)
> 
> *Outsider*
> 
> Essa redução das vogais *SUB-tônicas *não é exclusiva da região de Lisboa e centro-sul de Portugal? Tenho certeza de ter ouvido gente do norte de Portugal não reduzir essas vogais e pronunciá-las com timbre aberto.


 
Acho que isso ocorre só em Lisboa, não? No resto do país creio que a pronúncia da palavra original é mantida. O exemplo que Outsider deu era com a palavra "novíssimo" sendo pronunciado como /nuvisimu/. Acho que seria /novisimu/ nas outras regiões e /nOvisimâ/ para "novíssima". Em Lisboa não sei se seria /nuvisima/, apesar de num outro tópico ter sido afirmado que dizem /kâmizulinhâ/ para "camisolinha".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alandria said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém das regiões sul, sudeste e centro-oeste pronunciar "de repente" com redução do "de", é sempre "dê", se alguém dessas regiões pronuncia, é exceção com todas as letras.


Tem razão: o Vinicius é uma "exceção com todas as letras". Mas não exatamente por causa do seu jeito de pronunciar "de repente".


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> *
> Outsider
> 
> *Essa redução das vogais *SUB-tônicas *não é exclusiva da região de Lisboa e centro-sul de Portugal? Tenho certeza de ter ouvido gente do norte de Portugal não reduzir essas vogais e pronunciá-las com timbre aberto.


Desculpe, mas não entendi a que redução se refere. Pode dar uns exemplos?


----------



## leolino

Acabei de ver a menção à pronúncia carioca. Só para deixar todo o mundo mais confuso, às vezes a pronúncia carioca das vogais tônicas muda sutilmente. Quando um forasteiro imita a pronúncia carioca ressaltando suas especificidades - normalmente, a título de galhofa -, faz duas coisas:

- pronuncia todas as letras "s" que não sejam seguidas de vogal como "sh"; 
- pronuncia todas as letras "r" que não sejam seguidas de vogal como "h" ou "rr";
- alonga a vogal da sílaba tônica e, em seu final, ela começa a se modificar, às vezes tendendo para o "a".

Exemplo: "eshfôarrso" (a pronúncia do "a" é _muito_ breve).
Tudo confirmado com uma colega carioca aqui do escritório.

Evidentemente, o sotaque do carioca não é _tão_ forte, mas essa imitação reflete o que _tende_ a acontecer com a pronúncia.


----------

